# JBuilder: Packages schachteln



## cos (10. Aug 2004)

Wie kann ich bei dem JBuilder mehrere Packages schachteln? Das heißt das z.B. sowas entsteht...

de.netz
de.gui.anwender

usw. Wenn ich versuche ein Package zu dem vorhanden dazuzufügen macht er es immer so

de
netz

und nicht in de rein. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das da geht.

Gruß cos


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Aug 2004)

Ich habe den Titel mal editiert.

Du wolltest doch sicher keine Packages sch*l*achteln, oder?


----------



## cos (10. Aug 2004)

ich wollte sowas ähnliches erzeugen wie z.B. com.net. usw... nur mit meinen eigenen Sachen.
Aber ich glaube ich habe etwas gefunden. Man muss nur ein Verzeichnis in dem Package machen und nicht ein neues Package.


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

einfach in den Klassen die Packages wie gewünscht eintragen sollte doch eigentlich gehen :?:


----------

